# Unexpected surprise



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I recently bred an argente pied long-haired doe to the black fox buck from Blathorn Stud, thinking to get some more carriers of the long-haired gene. She had six does; three black fox, and three like this:










I've never had agoutis before, and I certainly wasn't expecting them. It was a lovely surprise.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That should not have been a surprise really. Argente is just a pinkeyed agouti. So the father doesn't seem to carry pinkeye, so you just get agouti. Makes perfect sense. Cute little fattie. Such tiny wee ears!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

You are correct - I should not have been surprised, but I have only ever had two argente pieds in my longhaired line, and the mother is predominantly white.

A question: I know you can get agouti tans, but what about foxes? All three babies have white undercarriages (though this could darken to poor tan).


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Gill said:


> A question: I know you can get agouti tans, but what about foxes? ).


That would make chinchilla A/at cch/cch


----------

